# Feederrutenauflage



## Klo (8. Februar 2006)

Hi, 

was für Rutenauflagen verwendet ihr den für Feedern 
und welche Länge haben eure Erdspeere??
Hab bis jetzt ganz normale V-Auflagen benutzt, 
will mir jetzt aber vielleicht eine spezielle Feeder- 
auflage kaufen.


----------



## Adrian* (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feederrutenauflage*

Im moment benutz ich noch so eine hier:







Kauf mir aber jetzt wieder en  neuen Rod Pod, sieht besser aus, und den kann man fast überall aufstellen...


----------



## fisheye_67 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feederrutenauflage*

Ich verwende ein High-Pod bzw. Brandungsdreinbein mit klassischer V-Auflage ... steht stabil und kannst Du überall aufstellen


----------



## Knispel (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feederrutenauflage*

Die gleiche wie @ Adrian, bloß ohne V - kerbe, also mit glattem Gummi.


----------



## plattform7 (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feederrutenauflage*

In diesem Jahr werde ich mir so eine zulegen:





Bis jetzt habe ich auch eine normale V-Auflage verwendet.

Lässt sich aber vielleicht nur sagen, je nach dem, wo man angelt. Im See ist natürlich solch eine speziele Auflage vom Vorteil, in einem Fluss, wo die Ruten senkrecht aufgestellt werden, mach das meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn, da passt so ein Brandungsdreibein viel besser...


----------



## Uschi+Achim (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feederrutenauflage*

Also wir verwenden vorwiegend unsere selbstgebauten Rod Pods:









Oder unsere selbstgebauten Erdspieße aus Alu und Edelstahl.
Diese sind fast überall einsetztbar und sehr stabil! Sowohl zum Wallerangeln wie auch zum Feederfischen geeignet:









MfG
 Uschi + Achim


----------



## Ralle76 (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feederrutenauflage*

Hi, 
habe zwei der von Plattform beschriebenen Auflagen und bin zufrieden. Allerdings nur bei waagerechter oder leicht gehobener oder gesenkter Rutenstellung (See, Buhnenfeld oder leichte Strömung). Am Rhein bei fast aufrechter Stellung halten die Auflagen nicht. Kommt noch ein Wenig Wind hinzu steht die Rute nicht stabil. da greif ich dann aufs Dreibein zurück.


----------



## Igor (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feederrutenauflage*



			
				Uschi+Achim schrieb:
			
		

> Also wir verwenden vorwiegend unsere selbstgebauten Rod Pods:
> ...
> 
> Oder unsere selbstgebauten Erdspieße aus Alu und Edelstahl.



@ Uschi + Achim,

könnt Ihr vielleicht die Zeichnungen reinsetzen?


----------



## Carp77 (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feederrutenauflage*



			
				Uschi+Achim schrieb:
			
		

> Also wir verwenden vorwiegend unsere selbstgebauten Rod Pods:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


                                :mHut ab Klasse Arbeit.


----------



## Uschi+Achim (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feederrutenauflage*



			
				Igor schrieb:
			
		

> @ Uschi + Achim,
> 
> könnt Ihr vielleicht die Zeichnungen reinsetzen?


Hallo Igor!
Die Bauanleitung mit Zeichnungen für das Rod Pod habe ich auf unserer Vereinsseite:
ASV Dalbke e.V. unter Tipps+Tricks online gestellt.

Die Bauanleitung für unsere Rutenständer findest du in etwas abgewandelter Form im Wallerforum unter Berichte/Bauanleitung:
Rutenständer für die Bojenmontage
Um diese anschauen zu können, mußt du dich aber dort anmelden, was aber auch kein Problem ist.

MfG
Achim


----------



## Igor (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feederrutenauflage*

Danke!#6

|wavey:


----------



## esox_105 (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feederrutenauflage*

@Uschi+Achim

Schaut gut aus euer Rod Pod "Marke Eigenbau" #6.


----------



## zander55 (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feederrutenauflage*

Am See oder im Hafen, wo keine oder wenig Strömung ist, benutze ich auch so ein Feederauflge wie von plattform7 beschrieben. Für den Rhein, wenn ich in der Strömung auf Barben fische benutze ich ein High Pod.


----------



## Klo (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feederrutenauflage*

wie lang sind den eure erdspeere?


----------



## Schleie! (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Feederrutenauflage*

Verwende diese wie Adrian, nur bisschen breiter (für 2, bzw. 3 ruten gleichzeitig) und ohne V.

Meine Speere haben standartlänge, also um die 40/50cm, keine ahnung wie lang genau. Ausziehbar dann eben bis auf 80cm oder so.

Und mein RodPod hat die selbe Höhe...


----------

